# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  سمعني.. واسّمعك...

## Princess

مرحبا يالغوالي  :bigsmile: 
جت على بالي فكره.. اتمنى فيها التفاعل..
عندك لطميه.. انشوده.. مولد.. اي شي اسلامي ؟؟
سمعني اياه.. واني بعد بسمعك.. كل عضو يشارك لازم يحط لينا شي
جديد .. قديم.. منها نتبادل مع بعضنا.. وممكن احد يكون يدور شي ويلاقيه صدفه
 عندنا..  :rolleyes: 
الردود ما ابغى بس شكر وفكره حلوه و ... و... 
ابغى اشوف روابط  او مرفقات ..اوكي 
اتمنى التفااعل
واول ما بتسمعوه مني  نشيد
للغالي الشيخ  حسين الأكرف الله يحفظه
ــ النصر ــ
من البوم الوعد الصادق << على فكره الإصدار الموسيقي.. 

http://la.joreyat.org/download.php?id=3346092d52bd619430532b3f7bc3b282


اتمنى التفاعل   :amuse: 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## صدى الهمس

مشكورة أختي على الفكرة
الي بتسمعوه مني هو قصيدة أبطال كربلاء لـ صالح الدرازي
http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=27210

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*بسمعك شئ فضيييع  نشيده اسلاميه بعنوان" حنيني" ـــ حن الفؤاد ـــ عبد القادر فؤاد << بدون ايقاع*
*http://la.joreyat.org/download.php?i...e448bfec6d0739*

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

يسلمووو ويعطيكم الف عافيه
وحلوه الروابط مشكوورين

تفضلوا.. نشيد اعتذار .. البوم سفر العشق.. ليوسف الرومي...

http://www.shiamedia.com/play.php?linkid=14224
الإصدار بموسيقى..
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## صدى الهمس

هالمرة رح نسمعكم
أنشودة ألف باء تاء بصوت الرادود نزار القطري
http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=32534

----------


## Princess

:evil:  وييين التفاعل ها..

 :bigsmile:  صدى الهمس يسلمووو من ايد ما نعدمها يارب

تفضلوا.. 
مهدي مهدي.. من اصدار تغاريد الفرح6..للرادود ابا ذر الحلواجي

http://la.joreyat.org/download.php?id=711101576dce0d2b193c6f2066771846


ابغى تفاعل    :amuse: 
ومتباركين 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

:evil:  هاادااووويييش وين الخلق
وين التفااعل
تبغوا بس تاخذوا وما تعطوا
صووت الشيعه ومنابر الثقلين وانصار المهدي  ومليون الف موقع
بس جيبوا على ذوقكم وسمعونا
اوووف ويش هذااا <<< حمقتت..  :weird: 

لكن خذوا  :noworry: 
هالعشق ... لرادود المتألق علي مهدي... من شريط .. الكوثريه 1

http://www.shiamedia.com/play.php?linkid=32759

باسويكم شاورما ان ما  شفت تفاعل ...  :wink: 


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المرح

*نفسي في شاورما تصدقي بتسوي من خلني اكله  كركركر*

*شكرا اختي على هذا الطرح* 

*وانا راح اسمعكم شئ حليوو من جهازي قدييم عندي*

*اضغط بس ولا عليك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*مشكوووووره أموووور على الموضوع الحلووو*
*أني باسمعكم لساني كليل* 
*عاد لمن ماأدري بس يمكن لفرقة الإسراء*
*تفضلوا*
*http://la.joreyat.org/download.php?id=676d636650512b98918946db7ab956d5*

----------


## Princess

يسلمووو المرح
نفسك في شاورما المطاعم واجد موو << نحااسه... 
انا احب واحد.. حلووه والله ذكرتني بأيام من زماان  كل اسمعها في سيارة خالي <<<يللا عاد قصة الحياه
خخخ تسسسلم 

اسووره يعطيش الف عافيه جاري التحميل :)

تفضلوا 
حقوق الأولاد للغالي الشيخ حسين الأكرف
من اصدار تذكر

http://www.shiamedia.com/play.php?linkid=30255

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دلع البنات

وانا بسمعكم الفاقدات وابي رايكم http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=24682وعلى فكره اسم الشريط الفاقدات والشريط كله حلو وهذاالرابط من شريطه على العهد اسمها آني زينبhttp://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=24682للرادودجعفرالدرازي واعتقدغني عن التعريف يعني في الموقع لطميات بعدله واجد حلوه ادعوكم لسمااشرطته وانتوحكمووانا اقول اللي عندهالطميه لحسين السويعدي تعرضهاولهاخالص الشكر

----------


## Princess

شوووكرررن دلع البنات.. جدا روعه الفاقدات.. والله جعفر الله يخليه روعه.. ما يحتاج...
تسلمي ويعطيش الف عافيه

اليكم.... يا ربي صدورنا ضاقت ...  ..... اي والله ضااااقت..
للغالي الأكرف .. من اصدار.... هذا الفراق....

http://www.shiamedia.com/play.php?linkid=27053

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دلع البنات

شكرااميرة الروح ولطميات الاكرف بعدمايحتاج

----------


## عبق الورد

مشكككككككوره 

اختي على القصيده 

وعجبتني كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه 


يسلمممممممممممممون

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع الحلو ...وانا قاعد ع النت مادري وصلتني رساله بطلتها كان فيها هذا انتوا اسمعوها حلوه ...اسمها لولا الامل ...
http://www.c5c6.com/upfile/down.php?...b99ef55a49.zip

----------


## Princess

يسلموو جميعا عالتواجد الجميل  :embarrest:  واني قلت اللي يشرف صفحتي وينورها ياليت لو يحط لي شي
  :cool:  فشكر خااص لخيي مهرشاد مقطع جدا جدا جدا غايه بالروعه اعجبني
وكلماته جدا محتاجتها حاليا و جتني في وقتها والله
 يعطيك الف عافيه وياهلا 
ولا تحرمنا من طلاتك والمزيد من روائعك..

جديدي ... من جديييييييييييد الأكرف  :bigsmile:  الله يحفظه ويخليه
من اصدااااار هذا علي ....
........... سورة الإنساان ..................

تفضلوو

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4tn9k1yi7yl

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

مشكورين وجزاكم الله لف خير

----------


## Taka

فضول ها شو بس شكر وين ماسمعتنا شي ...اميرة المرح هاشو فاقده الامل ...اذا تبين لولا الامل كامل قولي عندي اياها كامله بحمللكم اياها ...وهذي خير ايم الفتى اسمعوها ...

http://www.c5c6.com/upfile/down.php?...fd61da32a9.zip

----------


## طائر أيلول

هذا مقطع قصير بس فيه عبرة......وهو لفرقة الأسراء وقائدها المتميز محمود شاهين.....
http://www.alawjam.com/cards/card.php?id=363

----------


## Princess

يسلمووو جميعا ويعطيكم الف عافيه 
اليوم جايبه ليكم لطميه قديييييييمه الصرااحه ذكرتني بالطفوله المنسيه.. :embarrest:  
بويه انا عطشان ((جعفر الدرازي )) 
ابغى تفاااعل اكثر :huh:   
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

غبت ولم تغب_سيد هاني الوداعي..

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*فكره روووعه والله*
*خلاص كل يوم بطل هناا >> رازه الوجه* 
*أسمعكم ..*
*قدري النصر >> لشيخ حسين الأكرف*
*من شريط الوعد الصادق* 
http://shiavoice.com/play-27355.html 
*::*


*أفديك يامعشوقتي ياكل ذاتي يادوحة الأرز التي تحكي ثباتي انتي التي لا يمضي هواكِ*
* لاشيء عندي يبقى سواكِ من قمح عيني اروي ثراكِ عشت وأفنى احمي حماكِ ...*

*>> البيت المحبب لي خخخ* 
*تحياااااتي*

----------

